

Audio: GitHub and Opscode DevOps talk Chef and datacenter innovation - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1298929290/episode-0-3-8-devops-and-chef-with-corey-donahoe-from-gi

======
netherland
Around 10:00 in, found it interesting when Seth talks of a client that
rebuilds their infrastructure with each sprint in their agile development.

